# LLM nice trout on the sand



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

Heres a video I made from last week in Port Mansfield, small jacks, ladyfish, reds and a nice trout on the fly


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice vid


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Pic added*


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet video!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice feesh!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool video! Water looked great!


----------

